# Looking for some help on a Kahr K40 / possible purchase



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

ARMSLIST - For Sale: Kahr K40 with upgrades

Don't know if the link posted correctly or not, but it's a s/s K40, pau ferro grips, some cleaning & ammo 'extras', 2 barrels (1 ported), box, papers, 2 mags (a 6rounder & a 7 rounder), ect...

I don't know anything about the Kahr's, except they look good (always helps) and they are d/a only. This one looks to be in real good shape, but I haven't seen it in person (yet).

He was asking $650.00, face to face, has since dropped to $615.00. Most of the on-line auctions have them from $450.00 - $600.00, so with the 2 barrels & fancy grips, this might not be too bad a deal.

I like the all metal aspect, 40 S&W works for me, just looking for some input, either positive or negative to guide me.

Thanks in advance,

ronin


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a K-9 and a K-40. They are good quality, accurate pistols. The downside for me is that all Kahrs are built for small to medium sized hands, and mine aren't. The trigger reach, combined with the way the trigger hinges, makes them ideal for people whose hands are small enough to take advantage of that feature, but make them more difficult for people with larger hands or longer fingers.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have owned eleven Kahrs and still own five, one of which is a K40 Elite '98 (all Elite series are stainless steel). It is a fine gun and a good one for closer/deeper concealment. It is a little sensitive to some .40S&W defensive ammo* but has fired everything I have put through it. I replaced the stock hard rubber grips with the smooth wood so it works better with a felt-lined jacket and rugby shirts. 

I can offer more information if you like.


* When unloading and removing a Federal HST round from the chamber, you have to really make sure the slide is fully retracted to free that round up so it will drop out of the gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have an MK40 all stainless. Nice well made gun, no issues. SouthernBoy is correct you really do have to rack that slide to manually eject a round. However, it never effected the gun from functioning.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

SB: I had tried to send you a couple of PM's since you seem to know your way around the Kahr's...your PM box is full and would not accept my PM's, fyi...

This was as of last night & thanks to all for their insight and experience.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ronin11 said:


> SB: I had tried to send you a couple of PM's since you seem to know your way around the Kahr's...your PM box is full and would not accept my PM's, fyi...
> 
> This was as of last night & thanks to all for their insight and experience.


Sorry there. Our inboxes are not allowed much storage space. I just cleaned mine out so you can send at your pleasure.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

Ronin, you need to log on to budsguns.com! I just bought mine in Dec. it comes with 1, 5 round clip and factory supplied laser sites for about $380. Has cleaning brushes, trigger lock, hard shell case. You may need the extended clips because they're made for med. to small hands. Beautiful gun, a joy to take apart, but for me, I can't keep 6 shots inside a 12" circle! My extra large hands can not keep hold of it and because of that, it kicks like a 1911 .45 or worse! It's like trying to control a 4" fire hose with one hand!
If you have the hands for it, I'll sell you mine (about 400 rounds thru it) and 500 rounds of ammo for $380. Be smart and pick one up at a gun shop and try it out if they'll let you. I'm just sick over this purchase. I really wanted a pocket gun. I'll throw the nylon pocket holster, ammo, and 2, 6 round extended clips too. This is a great gun that belongs to someone whose hand fits the design!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

dominic135 said:


> Ronin, you need to log on to budsguns.com! I just bought mine in Dec. it comes with 1, 5 round clip and factory supplied laser sites for about $380. Has cleaning brushes, trigger lock, hard shell case. You may need the extended clips because they're made for med. to small hands. Beautiful gun, a joy to take apart, but for me, I can't keep 6 shots inside a 12" circle! My extra large hands can not keep hold of it and because of that, it kicks like a 1911 .45 or worse! It's like trying to control a 4" fire hose with one hand!
> If you have the hands for it, I'll sell you mine (about 400 rounds thru it) and 500 rounds of ammo for $380. Be smart and pick one up at a gun shop and try it out if they'll let you. I'm just sick over this purchase. I really wanted a pocket gun. I'll throw the nylon pocket holster, ammo, and 2, 6 round extended clips too. This is a great gun that belongs to someone whose hand fits the design!


Are you sure you are talking about the all stainless steel K-40? That price sounds more in line with the CW-40 model, with a polymer frame. The K-series have a MSRP of around $800 and usually sell new for around $650.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

desertman said:


> I have an MK40 all stainless. Nice well made gun, no issues. SouthernBoy is correct you really do have to rack that slide to manually eject a round. However, it never effected the gun from functioning.


I have a MK40 Elite. Snottiest little turd I have ever shot, it has very hard, VERY snappy recoil. Not for the timid. I have never mastered a long DA trigger pull and never will. I have spent untold hours trying, all with revolvers until this MK40. It supposedly has the best DA trigger in the industry, and the trigger pull is very smooth ... and long. I thought that would help me. It doesn't. My criteria for DA is to be just as accurate as a SA shot, and if it isn't, the DA isn't worth what you wipe away with toilet paper. I can BARELY keep 6 rounds out of that MK40 Elite on a full size silhouette chest at 7 yards. That is not even a group, it is more like a 100-yard shotgun pattern. My Kahr MK40 Elite is just an expensive paper weight, totally useless for anything else.


----------

